# EQ bank client, be careful!



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

On Jan 5 I did 3 online transfers from CIBC to EQ bank, and today I figured out that 1 transfer for 20K didn't arrived to EQ (even though it left CIBC) ... I'm really pissed off.... 
Called EQ and they starting investigation and called CIBC who told that I need to go to any branch and sign some declaration that I authorize CIBC to trace the money...

Probably I need to check all past transfers in to EQ


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

gibor365 said:


> On Jan 5 I did 3 online transfers from CIBC to EQ bank, and today I figured out that 1 transfer for 20K didn't arrived to EQ (even though it left CIBC) ... I'm really pissed off....
> Called EQ and they starting investigation and called CIBC who told that I need to go to any branch and sign some declaration that I authorize CIBC to trace the money...
> Probably I need to check all past transfers in to EQ


Isn't that more of a CIBC problem than an EQ one ?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Koogie said:


> Isn't that more of a CIBC problem than an EQ one ?


Why CIBC?
I placed 3 out 3 transfers from CIBC to EQ. On CIBC all 3 got processed, but on EQ side only 2 transfers got in... imho, it's a EQ fault, in any case called both banks


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

nothing to do with EQ or CIBC, it was probably lost or in transition. No receiving bank say no to incoming transfer in


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor, please follow up and tell us what happens with this


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> On Jan 5 I did 3 online transfers from CIBC to EQ bank, and today I figured out that 1 transfer for 20K didn't arrived to EQ (even though it left CIBC) ... I'm really pissed off....
> Called EQ and they starting investigation and called CIBC who told that I need to go to any branch and sign some declaration that I authorize CIBC to trace the money...
> 
> Probably I need to check all past transfers in to EQ


Bummer! I would be pissed as well.

Did you acknowledge the CIBC transfer by selecting the correct EQ account.
Did you save the transfer id (confirmation number) which you can send or give to CIBC? 
http://www.choose.net/money/guide/faqs/incorrect-transfer-payment.html


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I made a few transfers from HSBC to the EQ bank in early January. No issues.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

why is it eq's fault and not yours? was there a difference in the amounts of transferred funds? sometimes transfers over 10k get flagged. 
need to really learn how to stop blaming others and doing silly things.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

redsgomarching said:


> why is it eq's fault and not yours? was there a difference in the amounts of transferred funds? sometimes transfers over 10k get flagged.
> need to really learn how to stop blaming others and doing silly things.


What the heck are you talking about man?

Hopefully they find your money Gibor  - I've transferred 100k back and forth with EQ-BMO-Tangerine lately. I always screenshot and save the confirmation pages just in case, no troubles yet.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I had an issue transferring about 80k to Achieva from CIBC...after I followed up I had to talk to someone there that asked me to tell them where such a large sum of money came from. I mentioned it was none of their business & the money finally showed up in the account.

Never had an issue with Achieva before or after.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually, it was my mistake , I found the money ... I transfered it by mistake to my wife's EQ account (that we hardly use). Moderator can delete this thread


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

peterk said:


> What the heck are you talking about man?
> 
> Hopefully they find your money Gibor  - I've transferred 100k back and forth with EQ-BMO-Tangerine lately. I always screenshot and save the confirmation pages just in case, no troubles yet.


If I'm moving large sums between virtual banks ETF, I always take screen shot. That confirmation
number assures you that the transfer was done and if there are any issues, either bank can
follow up as to where the funds are from that confirmation number. Always save it until you see
the funds appear in your destination bank account. Computing glitches are rare though.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

peterk said:


> What the heck are you talking about man?
> 
> Hopefully they find your money Gibor  - I've transferred 100k back and forth with EQ-BMO-Tangerine lately. I always screenshot and save the confirmation pages just in case, no troubles yet.






gibor365 said:


> Actually, it was my mistake , I found the money ... I transfered it by mistake to my wife's EQ account (that we hardly use). Moderator can delete this thread



this is exactly what i am talking about. so quick to deflect to others and blame yet cannot even check what they are doing, come to the internet to cry. this reflex that people seem to have makes them such targets for 1. fraud, 2. just pure distaste. 

i bet OP didnt even apologize to the reps he probably screamed at for his own mistake.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> i bet OP didnt even apologize to the reps he probably screamed at for his own mistake.


don't think that everyone is like you! I couldn't scream as I was chatting online with EQ rep  and I know very well that front-end reps cannot do anything except escalate issue to operation department, so no point to argue with them...., on Monday will chat again and will say that investigation is not needed any more...
If CIBC rep will tell me right away to which account this transfer went (as he should be able to see it on their system) ,all would be much simpler.... but they have too many government restrictions that I should go to branch and sign papers that I authorize CIBC to trace my transactions...



> come to the internet to cry


 chill out reds! I'm posting it here, so that if there is real issue, everyone can check their transactions.... this is what forums for


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

redsgomarching said:


> this is exactly what i am talking about. so quick to deflect to others and blame yet cannot even check what they are doing, come to the internet to cry. this reflex that people seem to have makes them such targets for 1. fraud, 2. just pure distaste.
> 
> i bet OP didnt even apologize to the reps he probably screamed at for his own mistake.


Do you work at EQ bank or something?? :biggrin: Calm down...


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad to see it's been resolved. Mistakes happen. No big deal. I was a bit concerned as I have some cash "in flight" to EQ as we speak. Now I feel better.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Mistakes happen.


 Sure , especially when i manage more than dozen accounts (formyself, my wife, my kids, my mom and my MIL) in 4-5 different banks


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Sure , especially when i manage more than dozen accounts (formyself, my wife, my kids, my mom and my MIL) in 4-5 different banks


Gibor, if you are playing the nutshell interest game and doing these kinds of EFTs from your computer, get a log book,
or better still open a file on your computer called :" Interbank Money Transfers".

Record the transfer events in this file,to which account and the CONFIRMATION number in that book.
You can also print out a screen shot of that transaction. 
It will be so much easier if you happen to make a mistake on these frequent transfers and need then to transfer back into the account you originally intended.

Here's an example of the file I'm suggesting:
*Date--From account----To account----$Amount---Owner (of Account)---Reference number *

Jan23/17--CIBC xxxxxxxxxx --- EQ xxxxxxxxxx---$10,000---Mother ---xxxxxxxxx 


Your welcome.:friendly_wink:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Gibor, *if you are playing the nutshell interest game and doing these kinds of EFTs from your comp*uter, get a log book,
> or better still open a file on your computer called :" Interbank Money Transfers".
> 
> Record the transfer events in this file,to which account and the CONFIRMATION number in that book.
> ...


 ... I guess practice doesn't make perfect in this case ... mistakes bound to happen.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> Actually, it was my mistake , I found the money ... I transfered it by mistake to my wife's EQ account (that we hardly use). Moderator can delete this thread


Good for you for posting that you made a mistake ... you have my respect. In my son's current workplace reporting/discussing mistakes is encouraged and in fact doing so earns them a free doughnut ... and that's the way is should be. :encouragement:


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Mistakes happen. We're all human. Glad things got resolved.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Here's an example of the file I'm suggesting:
> Date--From account----To account----$Amount---Owner (of Account)---Reference number


Good idea , the most confusing scenarios when I transfer on the same day , same amount 5 times.... EQ has 30K limit and last year I transferred 150K in 5 transactions to 2 different accounts... so if I have 1 transfer in missing, it's not easy to understand which one (as confirmation numbers I have only on EQ side)


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> Good idea , the most confusing scenarios when I transfer on the same day , same amount 5 times.... EQ has 30K limit and last year I transferred 150K in 5 transactions to 2 different accounts... so if I have 1 transfer in missing, it's not easy to understand which one (as confirmation numbers I have only on EQ side)


For multiple transfers of the same amount, how about varying the amount by a penny for each one to keep track.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mookie said:


> For multiple transfers of the same amount, how about varying the amount by a penny for each one to keep track.


Actually that exactly what I was thinking about while writing previous post


----------

